# sporadic oil light when hot out?



## tkerb92 (Sep 19, 2010)

so about 6 weeks ago i was driving and my oil light came on and went off a few times and i checked my oil and there was a perfect amount. that day it was 75 degrees out. then it was in the 50's or lower for the next few week. then another decently warm day came around and the same thing happened. no today it is 85 out n its happening again. also my temp gauge is higher than usual when i have this problem. someone please help me out here.


----------



## corradokidg60 (May 14, 2002)

Wrong weight oil? Different brand filter? Anything new since the last oil change? Could just be the pressure sensor.


----------



## tkerb92 (Sep 19, 2010)

corradokidg60 said:


> Wrong weight oil? Different brand filter? Anything new since the last oil change? Could just be the pressure sensor.


i did an oil change because it was needed any way and used thicker oil, didnt fix the problem though so i got a new pressure sensor and now its night and not as hot out anymore sooo i will have to wait till tomorrow to determine if that was the problem


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Define "thicker"? What were you using before, and what did you put in it this time?
Brand of oil filter?

Which temp gauge was reading "higher than usual" - coolant temp, or oil temp? Ambient temps won't make a significant difference on coolant temp (at least, not when you're moving), but will make a large difference on oil temp.

Oh, and: which of the two pressure switches did you replace: the one on the filter mount, or the one on the head?


----------



## tkerb92 (Sep 19, 2010)

cuppie said:


> Define "thicker"? What were you using before, and what did you put in it this time?
> Brand of oil filter?
> 
> Which temp gauge was reading "higher than usual" - coolant temp, or oil temp? Ambient temps won't make a significant difference on coolant temp (at least, not when you're moving), but will make a large difference on oil temp.
> ...


i went from 10w 30 to 20w 50. filter is a fram extended guard
the temp gauge that is on my dash is the only temp gauge 
i changed the one on the head
problem is not yet solved


----------



## tkerb92 (Sep 19, 2010)

bump, could really use some help here


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

- It is possible that the low-pressure switch has failed (internal leak), which would also cause this problem (it'll leak worse at higher engine speeds; if it leaks internally, it'll close, firing off the oil warning.) The things like to fail - you should always replace both.
Also, I've had (in the past) nothing but problems with auto-parts store oil pressure switches for these things. Get the 'real' ones (dealer, AutohausAZ, Parts4VWs, and Mk1Autohaus are good sources, among others.)

- Filter. Many, many here have had nothing but problems (exactly like yours) with Fram filters on our engines. Main issue: it's rather generic. Why do you think that Mann and Mahle list different filters for, say, a VW 1.8l vs a BMW M20 (yet, Fram lists the same filter for both applications)?


----------



## tkerb92 (Sep 19, 2010)

cuppie said:


> - It is possible that the low-pressure switch has failed (internal leak), which would also cause this problem (it'll leak worse at higher engine speeds; if it leaks internally, it'll close, firing off the oil warning.) The things like to fail - you should always replace both.
> Also, I've had (in the past) nothing but problems with auto-parts store oil pressure switches for these things. Get the 'real' ones (dealer, AutohausAZ, Parts4VWs, and Mk1Autohaus are good sources, among others.)
> 
> - Filter. Many, many here have had nothing but problems (exactly like yours) with Fram filters on our engines. Main issue: it's rather generic. Why do you think that Mann and Mahle list different filters for, say, a VW 1.8l vs a BMW M20 (yet, Fram lists the same filter for both applications)?


yeah i did now replace both switches, but i did just go to a autoparts store to get them. maybe ill return them n go get them from the dealer. and i did have a tvi filter on before i did the oil change but i had the same problem before i switched.


----------

